# Queen pics from today's check



## pen (May 17, 2013)

The wife got some good photos of one of our queens today while we were checking hives


----------



## Blessed Farms (Jun 12, 2012)

Awesome Pics!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ditto. Nice queens too.


----------



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

VERY nice!


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Some of the better phtotos I have seen of bees. Look like they would be right at home in a bee magazine or a presentation. Good job!


----------



## Steven T Ruddy (Mar 12, 2013)

Sexy abdomen! Nice pics too.


----------



## Yvesrow1 (Jan 27, 2013)

Always handy to have a smartphone nearby, you never know what you might encounter... Nice pictures


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great pictures!


----------



## msscha (Jan 4, 2014)

Really nice -- such a golden color!


----------

